# Figured Honey Locust



## BrentWin (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's a duck/goose set that I gave to my nephew, Loren, last night. The wood came from Mr. Dobbs.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1618_zps5cf05458.jpg

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

sweet!! bet he's a happy nephew!! I would be! Happy happy happy!


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 29, 2013)

Pretty....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice work Brent. I love the way that grain follows the contour of the call.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 29, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Brent. I love the way that grain follows the contour of the call.


 
I would like to say that I planned it that way. I guess sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

